
Show HN: Dockerpi – A Virtualised Raspberry Pi Inside a Docker Image - lukechilds
https://github.com/lukechilds/dockerpi
======
Spacemolte
This looks really really cool, will try tomorrow if we can boot up our custom
raspbian image and maybe use it to test.

~~~
ecesena
It should, from the docs:

> A full ARM environment is created by using Docker to bootstrap a QEMU
> virtual machine. The Docker QEMU process virtualises a machine with a single
> core ARM11 CPU and 256MB RAM, just like the Raspberry Pi. The official
> Raspbian image is mounted and booted along with a modified QEMU compatible
> kernel.

